# Frog Tadpoles Wanted



## dddehaan (Nov 10, 2003)

Trying to find some tadpoles for a tadpole/frog house for my daughter this summer. If anyone has a pond or knows the whereabouts of a good population in the West Michigan area, give me a shout.....Thanks! Hoping I'm not too late.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry to say but you might be too late. Pond on my property up north is done. 3 weeks ago they were about 2 1/2" long. 2 weeks ago not one left but lots of snakes crusin' the edges


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

You should still be able to find some bullfrog tads. I have about fifty of them in my Koi pond right now. Some from a few years ago or last summer are starting to come out of the water finally. The bullfrogs take a couple years to develop. The best ones for them little frog homes are the leopard frogs, but you may be a tad late for them. Good luck.


----------



## Jnespital (Aug 14, 2021)

I didn't open my pool this year. I have some what look like bullfrog tadpoles on the winter cover. I haven't seen tads this big since I was a kid. Live in Saint joseph you're welcome to them


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The daughter may be married after a dozen years.


----------

